# 2009 brute force 750 no speedo no 4x4 wont start now



## triggertm (Nov 4, 2013)

ok after pounding my head on the keyboard I have decided to ask the mud in my blood gods for answers. please help ??? 2009 brute 750 new engine 4 miles on it warranty work . get it back bike runs amazing now the gauge cluster works but no speedometer and the 4x4 will not switch over I have heard about the buss connector mod I started to move my wires under the seat and where the relays are moved them a little and now the atv starts but cuts off after a few seconds. now the atv will not start . I started by cleaning all the connections under the seats with electronic parts cleaner then putting dielectric grease in all the plugs . I then started to undo all the tape around the wires from the beginning of the gas tank all the way to the back . the wires that supposedly are crimped together with metal bands look surprisingly fine . could there be unseen corrosion under those metal bands ? and why now will it not start I hear the actuator kick on the fuel pump primes and one of the relays clicks. could I have jarred something loose any help or instructions on what to do would be awesome .


----------



## Bradleyld88 (Apr 18, 2013)

My speedo quit working but works sometimes. The strange part ive noticed, my 4x4 will lock in or out only when I first start it up and move, BUT it only switches between the 2 for about 10 seconds then it is stuck in which ever I have it in. seems like it wont start back switching until the next day.. 09 model also please help!!


----------



## triggertm (Nov 4, 2013)

folks anyone here have any ideas to my situation ..


----------



## Duke1021 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Does your Odometer or trip meter incriment?*

I had the same 4x4 problem and it turned out to be the Speed Sensor. Check ot my post 4x4 Not Working/Actuator Problems OFFICIAL THREAD - Page 5 - MudInMyBlood Forums

---------- Post added at 08:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 AM ----------

The Buss Connector problem was fixed with the '07 BF's


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

triggertm said:


> ok after pounding my head on the keyboard I have decided to ask the mud in my blood gods for answers. please help ??? 2009 brute 750 new engine 4 miles on it warranty work . get it back bike runs amazing now the gauge cluster works but no speedometer and the 4x4 will not switch over I have heard about the buss connector mod I started to move my wires under the seat and where the relays are moved them a little and now the atv starts but cuts off after a few seconds. now the atv will not start . I started by cleaning all the connections under the seats with electronic parts cleaner then putting dielectric grease in all the plugs . I then started to undo all the tape around the wires from the beginning of the gas tank all the way to the back . the wires that supposedly are crimped together with metal bands look surprisingly fine . could there be unseen corrosion under those metal bands ? and why now will it not start I hear the actuator kick on the fuel pump primes and one of the relays clicks. could I have jarred something loose any help or instructions on what to do would be awesome .


The speed sensor is either not connected or has a problem.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Happened to me and it turned out that my cdi was just loose. Try to ouch the connectors together more


----------



## triggertm (Nov 4, 2013)

OK I will be hopefully fixing this tomorrow . Any reason why its not starting now . Could this also contribute to the speed sensor by any chance ..


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

Speed sensor should only affect speedometer and 2wd/4wd activation. Shouldn't have anything to do with start ability. The wire buss issue is only on the older brutes. 2005-2006 I believe. Did you inadvertently unplug your roll over sensor? If that's messed up it'll shut off your fuel pump. It sounds like you have a faulty speed sensor or sensor wire and while messing with your harness you did something to your roll over sensor.


----------



## triggertm (Nov 4, 2013)

location of the rollover sensor please


----------



## triggertm (Nov 4, 2013)

brute is now running the speedo is acting haywire . in neutral I can rev it up and speedo cluster blinks speed goes way up . any suggestions plus belt light is now on this didn't happen before.


----------

